# Davis Forest RAW 7-14-09



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay, picked up my new toy from the LBS on the way home from work today   What better way to break it in than my 1st RAW!

Hit up one of the tracks of land that my town owns called The Davis Forest.  Bunch of light/moderate technical ST that atleast the routes I took tonight borders The Quinnebaug River which made for a few nice places to stop and have a drink of water.

Per my Garmin watch, went 3.5 miles (9.5 miles total factoring in the 3 miles of road riding to/from my house), had a few times where I needed to jump out of the saddle and hike it for a moment, but overall I had a really fun time on the ST!


----------



## powhunter (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice!!  What did ya get??

Steveo


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Nice!!  What did ya get??
> 
> Steveo



Kona Fire Mountain 22" frame


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Kona Fire Mountain 22" frame



How tall are you?


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats Jeff. Enjoy the steep learning curve. Maybe we'll catch up sometime. How far are you from the West Hartford Rez? Case might be an option at some point this summer.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Congrats Jeff. Enjoy the steep learning curve. Maybe we'll catch up sometime. How far are you from the West Hartford Rez? Case might be an option at some point this summer.



An hour from W. Hartford Res.  Although starting in September I'm in Farmington every other Monday afternoon teaching, so that may have some potential


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> how tall are you?




6' 3"


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2009)

drjeff said:


> 6' 3"



Well that explains the 22" frame.  I thought I was the only one around here with a freakishly large frame (23").


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Well that explains the 22" frame.  I thought I was the only one around here with a freakishly large frame (23").



'Ya know what they say about guys who ride large frames  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jul 15, 2009)

Jumping right into the deep end with the Mountain Bike acronyms....:lol:

I wonder is someone could post an entire TR just by using acronyms.  


seriously, nice bike though, if you do get to the reservoir at somepoint we should all hook up.  well, i'm assuming i'll actually ride my bike again this year.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Kona Fire Mountain 22" frame



Nice..around $500?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice..around $500?



Somewhere around that.  At the time I bought it, my wife also bought a bike(Specialized Vita Elite - hybrid street bike), also bought helmets and a trail behind bike for our youngest.  So the VISA bill that day from our local bike shop was a decent amount as we were doing our part to support the local economy


----------

